# Trail Trophy Erfahrungen



## maidle (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier auch weibliche Teilnehmer der Trail Trophy gibt, die mich an ihren Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen? ( am Besten von der TT Flims, Laax)
Mich würde interessieren wie die Trails vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her sind?
Wieviele Höhenmeter man pro Tag ca aus eigener Kraft hochkurbeln muss?
Und wie das mit den Mitfahrern bei der Abfahrt ist?
Und alles was ihr mir sonst noch erzählen wollt dazu auch 

Zu mir:
Ich fahr jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren Enduro und komme mit den meisten Trails ganz gut klar. Wurzeln und kleinere Steinfelder sind für mich für gewöhnlich kein Problem, sowie auch kleinere Sprünge. Schwieriger wird es da schon bei Drops, GapJumps und sehr sehr steilen engen Kurven. ( so mit Hinterrad versetzen)
Jetzt überlege ich an der TT Flims Laax teilzunehmen, gemeinsam mit meinem Freund, bin mir aber unsicher ob ich das schaffe....

Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungsberichte ich freu mich über jeden Hinweis


----------



## Chrige (9. März 2018)

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Ich bin noch seeeehr selten im Forum. 
Ich habe vorletztes Jahr in Flims/Laax mitgemacht. Ganz ehrlich, es hat mich arg an meine Grenzen gebracht. Technisch fand ich es schon sehr schwierig. Ich würde sagen mindestens S2-S3, ich bin mehrmals abgestiegen und habe geschoben. Wurzeln, Steine und auch enge Kurven waren schon einige dabei.
Am ersten Tag musste man vielleicht maximal 300 Höhenmeter hochkurbeln. Am zweiten Tag war es schon viel mehr. Ich denke, es waren um die 1000. Am dritten dann kaum noch was. Alles was mit der Bahn gemacht werden kann, wird gemacht. Prinzipiell ist aber das Hochkurbeln absolut kein Problem, da die Stages alle nur bergab sind. Ich habe teilweise mein Bike berghoch geschoben.
Die Atmosphäre ist absolut entspannt. Die Startzeiten werden nach Rangierung geführt, sprich du fährst schon bald mit deiner Liga mit ;-). Ich habe dem Starter jeweils gesagt, dass er doch hinter mir eine etwas grössere Lücke lassen soll. Das ging gut. Und wenn mich jemand überholte, liess ich ihn durch. Das Tolle ist, dass du den ganzen Tag mit Leuten unterwegs sein kannst, die viel besser fahren wie du (die Startreihenfolge wird nicht kontrolliert) und am Ende eines Stages alle wieder gemeinsam zur nächsten Stage fahren können.
Also mir hat es trotz Überforderung, unendliche Stürze und letztem Platz in der Rangierung (ok im Gegensatz zu vielen wenigstens gefinished) unheimlich Spass gemacht. Letztes Jahr konnte ich leider nicht und auch dieses Jahr bin ich im Urlaub. Es anders mal wäre ich aber wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheissenduro (26. April 2018)

Ich hänge mich hier mal rein. Die Events sollen super sein, nach allem was man so hört. Aus dem Grund habe ich mich für Latsch gebucht, nur leider kommt mir was dazwischen, sodass ich nicht gehen kann.

Also *ich biete einen Startplatz für den 25.-27.5. zur TT in Latsch*


----------

